# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  برای رفع این ارور اتچ کردن دیتا بیس باید چیکار کنم؟

## saeed-71

سلام.
برای رفع این ارور اتچ کردن دیتا بیس باید چیکار کنم؟
1.jpg

----------


## arash21hhhh

سلام. اینکه تابلوئه.سطح دسترسی پایینه . run as administrator کنید یا فولدر بانکو عوض کنید .

----------

